# Going to the first group therapy session today...



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

It's a SA group run by my therapist at school. It's starting in about an hour and I'm starting to freak out now. I'm feeling so nauseous and even though I'm suppose to be using this time to study, I can't concentrate. I'm scared... nervous... starting to regret this decision somewhat.

:hide


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

I went to a partial hospitalization program and then eventually a group for Social Anxiety. I was scared of course, and it was very hard, but it ended up helping me out a lot. The worst thing you can do is not go, if you go and don't even say anything, still go. And remember, the other people in the room are either terrified like yourself, or understand what you are going through.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm going for sure. But I can't deal with this whole, "I'm totally going to throw up right now" feeling. It will last until I get there and perhaps the whole way through. I tend to cough and gag a lot when I'm feeling this way and it's not pleasant for me and I'm sure not pleasant for others either. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's ok. Everyone there will be understanding. I don't think you will be pressured to talk on the first day. That would just scare people off. Why not take a break from homework for now and try your best to relax  It's hard to study when in the "I'm gonna throw up" state lol.


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, I can't do hw at all. I was hoping to do it so I can take my mind of the group meeting but it's not working out too well...


----------



## Ames105 (Nov 6, 2005)

I went and didn't die, yay!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Good job. Although I know most groups are extremely uncomfortable for those of us with SA, I think my group experiences have done more to dampen my SA than anything else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

See Ames105, you can check your progress by just this thread - the anticipatory anxiety was making you nauseous and preoccupied with worry - and there was nothing to it in the end!

Three boogies - :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------

